# How does screw not puncture tire?



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

So I hear this clickety-click driving around the other day and figure it's just a stone in the treads. Park car with wheels turned and notice big fat screw stuck in the front tire between the treads.

Go down to the local Shell station to get it pulled out and plug the hole. Nice guy pulls out the screw and does the "bubble test" thing to test for air leak. Nothing. 

I thank him and go home in disbelief. Two days later, tire still at full pressure. How does a low profile tire (235/45/17) take a big screw right on the middle of its treads not spring a leak when removed???????


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Short screw? Went in at an angle?


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Short screw? Went in at an angle?


Bout 1/4-1/2" screw went straight into the face of the tire at 90 degree angle between the treads.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

LA525iT said:


> Bout 1/4-1/2" screw went straight into the face of the tire at 90 degree angle between the treads.


 I think there is a lot of stuff between the rubber and the air. Seems to be more then 1/2" there...which is more then I would have expected. Perhaps this bladder (I know, it's not really a bladder...) is flexible as well so the screw would puncture the rubber but just push in this other stuff without going through it? :dunno:

http://www.puresportscar.com/specs/AD07-construction.jpg

James.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

LA525iT said:


> Bout 1/4-1/2" screw went straight into the face of the tire at 90 degree angle between the treads.


Well, a new tire generally has 5/16" of tread, and I'd guess the carcass is another 3/16" thick or so, so even on a worn tire, 1/4" isn't going to go all the way through. And the innermost layer of the carcass probably has a bit of elasticity in it.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Just lucky and the screw hit one of the steel belts.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

I hate you! I just had to replace a rear Pilot Sport because a screw went in and went into the air chamber by about 1/16 inch!

Seriously though, good for you!


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

are you sure the tire guy didn't hypnotize you and then say over and over "the tire will appear full of air, the tire will appear full of air, ..." :dunno:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

In summary, because your are a lucky, lucky, bastard....


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

Yeah I got a nail in my Pilot Sports a while ago. It only had a few thousand miles on it too!


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

woohoo said:


> Yeah I got a nail in my Pilot Sports a while ago. It only had a few thousand miles on it too!


That's nothing. I hit a pothole less than one month after I got my car. Blew out the sidewall on a less than 1000 mile old tire.


----------

